# Deal? Yes? No?



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Still learning DCC. Anyone use this system? Like it? Love it? Hate it? Advantages? Drawbacks?*

MRC PRODIGY EXPRESS SALE
MRC #1408 Prodigy Express 1.6 amp DCC System* with 110/240vAC Power Supply
*
$129.89
List Price:*$219.98
You Save:*$90.09
*
The MRC #1408 Prodigy Express DCC System*at our lowest price ever! The perfect starter DCC system for the modeler running solo. Includes a 110-240vAC universal (USA or Europe) power supply

http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/servlet/-strse-101/MRC-1408-Prodigy-Express/Detail


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

From what has been written in the forum here:
It works but is very limited.
For not much more money the NCE or Digitrax Zephyr are much better deals.

Start reading all the "Which DCC system" threads for details of peoples opions on these DCC systems.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd get one that's more expandable, that is a starter set.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Will it run with two locomotives on two different tracks?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The only thing MRC makes that is any good are the DC transformers.

Go with NCE or a Digitrax Zephyr Plus.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay guys, thanks for the info. Im getting closer to DCC and was considering this as a way to get started quicker, using it on a small test track or layout. Im learning, that usually shorts cuts cost less up front but more in the long run


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

There is other one easy to use.

NCE DCC Twin power supply


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah sir, I couldnt get the link to work :-(


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Rusty said:


> There is other one easy to use.
> 
> NCE DCC Twin power supply



http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-524-046...556090?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5aefc2787a



Model 524-046 DCC Twin entry level dual control stationary DCC system by NCE (North Coast Engineering). Operates 2 DCC equipped locomotives, lights, sounds and more. Includes manual, cables and power supply.

Installation is a breeze. Hook up two wires from your track to the Twin, plug in the Twin and you're off and running trains! The NCE DCC Twin can also be used as a "Master" with ProCab tethered walkaround throttles connected, or as a PH Pro/Power Cab "Slave," giving you two additional stationary throttles. The NCE twin alone cannot program CVs (a tethered ProCab throttle is required to do so).

NCE Twin DCC System includes:

Stationary dual control DCC Command Station
3-amp Power Supply
Input: 100-240vAC, 50/60Hz 
Output: 13.5vDC @ 2.66 amps 
6 Foot power cord 
Indoor use only
User Manual
NCE warranty


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

There is website for you to read about decide which nce system for you. 


https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/nce-info/nce-dcc-systems


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Great item Rusty! This may be just what I'm looking for. My layout is years down the road and DCC will be a little after that. I think this would be the prefect thing for me in the mean time, while I'm learning and working on DCC locos. Do you know if it works with Decoder Pro?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I was reading on the website. I see there one that explained about decoder.

** *PROGRAMMING TRACK: There is no true "Isolated low current" or "safe" programming track output capability like the PowerCab offers. * (Low current means that IF there is something electrically wrong with the engine or the Decoder inside the engine, it will not burn up in smoke.)
** *All programming track commands are sent to the main line where full track power is available during programming. *This is also known informally as "Blast Mode" programming. *If you have an engine with DCC decoder pre-installed (sound or no sound), this should not be a problem. * Likewise given it has been conceived as being part of a simple ready to go DCC Trainset, the included DCC engine would also be pretested and preprogrammed negating the need for any out of the box programming to get up and running. * That said, if you plan to install your own DCC decoders in your old DC engines, this presents a risk of damaging your decoder if you make a mistake in the wiring. * *You would be better off with the PowerCab, with it safe programming track support, to do that type of programming and testing.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

More awesome info Rusty! I'll start reading up on PowerCab.


----------

